# caractère | sous terminal X11 Apple



## jp78 (19 Janvier 2003)

bonjour,

je n'arrive pas à générer le caractère | (alt+shift+L sous terminal) dans une fenêtre xterm avec la version X11 d'Apple (j'utilise X11 Launcher pour positionner le clavier français).

avez vous une idée ?

merci,

jp


----------



## Bobbus (20 Janvier 2003)

J'ai le même problème, et c'est même plus général que ça : impossible de générer les caractères un peu exotiques comme []{} notamment.
C'est bien pénible en tout cas. Si quelqu'un a une solution (ou une explication)... C'est peut-être le fichier de keymapping qui n'est pas complet ...?

Bob


----------



## cartman (20 Janvier 2003)

chez moi j arrive a avoir pipe donc ceci | en faisant shift-$ dans xterm


----------



## cartman (20 Janvier 2003)

et les autres sont pas tres loin non plus....

è et ¨ et encore shift-è ou shift-¨ et oh miracle....


----------



## Bobbus (20 Janvier 2003)

Ben chez moi, sur mon Powerbook G4 ça marche pas du tout, j'utilise X11 Launcher.
(D'ailleurs appuyer sur le è donne de manière intéressante mais quelque peu déconcertante un h...)

Quelqu'un sait à quel format sont les fichiers .keymapping qui sont utilisés (ils se trouvent dans le dossier /System/Library/Keyboards/) ?
J'ai essayé de récupérer le fichier .kmap que j'utilise sous Linux en le renommant en .keymapping, mais c'est l'échec, X11 ne veut alors plus se lancer.

Bob


----------



## jp78 (20 Janvier 2003)

ça ne marche pas !!!  (avec le français.keymapping de X11 launcher). avec le clavier original US j'obtiend le | avec la combinais de touche shift+` (£) sous X11.

jp


----------



## cartman (20 Janvier 2003)

arf.... marrant cette histoire... je check demain sur ma machine du boulot installee pareil...

dez

a+


----------

